
Hoverboards: Are They Douchey or Cool? - domrdy
http://thehustle.co/hoverboards-are-they-douchey-or-cool?utm_source=The+Hustle&utm_campaign=a24eca06b9-Hoverboards11_11_2015&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_19afed61fc-a24eca06b9-128638173&mc_cid=a24eca06b9&mc_eid=2390a16d22
======
mindcrime
The douchey thing here, to me, is the idea of some group of people deciding
what's "cool" and "douchey" for everybody else. Individuality is cool,
conformity is douchey. Ride whatever _you_ like, f!%# everybody else.

